# vintage Fuji?



## timber_cruiser (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I recently resurrected my old Fuji Finest that I purchased new in 1973. I replaced the seat with a Brooks saddle, new peddles and bought an extra sets of wheels with clincher tires to replace the old set with sew ups. I used to ride this bike extensively and now ride it 3-4 times a week. It is a good chrome molly frame that fits me well. Does this bike qualify as a vintage bike of any value? I like to ride it just because it fits me well. Hope the pictures come through.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Beautiful. It sure looks like all the classic proportions. I like the chrome lugs.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

timber_cruiser said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. I recently resurrected my old Fuji Finest that I purchased new in 1973. I replaced the seat with a Brooks saddle, new peddles and bought an extra sets of wheels with clincher tires to replace the old set with sew ups. I used to ride this bike extensively and now ride it 3-4 times a week. It is a good chrome molly frame that fits me well. Does this bike qualify as a vintage bike of any value? I like to ride it just because it fits me well. Hope the pictures come through.


Gorgeous bike in really nice shape. I remember drooling over a Fuji Finest when I was checking out a Fuji S10S back in 1974.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That's a beaut. When I bought my first decent road bike back in the 70s, Fujis were highly regarded. I ended up buying a Nishiki because a comparable model was much less expensive than Fuji.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Brings back memories*

I had a Fuji Finest, 1973 in blue, Sugino crank and SunTour derailleurs. The FD with that funky reverse action, down for the big ring and pull back for the small ring. It replaced a Fuji S10S which was a bit of a tank.

I replaced the Finest after about 6 months with a Sekai 4000. In truth, neither were that stiff in the BB as you could make the FD rub on the chain ring when sprinting or riding hard out of the saddle. Nicely made bikes though. Finally ended all the nonsense by buying a early 1975 Gios Torino which I still have. The S10S was sold to a college roomate and the Finest was sold to a fellow rider who later replaced it with a Tanguy which was an early framemaker in the Cambridge. MA area. I still have the Sekai which I built up with 1st edition Dura Ace.

Yours looks really nice and good to hear you're still enjoying the ride.


----------



## Jeff Newton (Aug 14, 2009)

*Stolen 1973 Fuji Finest!*

My beloved 1973 Fuji Finest (which I bought new when I was 15) was stolen today in Royal Oak, MI..... 

I am heartbroken and am crying....    I had it for 36 wonderful years, rode it to Niagara Falls, etc., et.c, etc.......

I'm trying to replace it since I have been biking all summer instead of driving....

I'm 6'6" and need to know exactly what the largest size frame that was made then is, and if a Fuji "Espree" is at least similar for the moment.....

If anybody finds it, it was dark blue but totally chromed underneath.

New Brooks saddle (honey).

Peace,

- Jeff Newton 

248-694-1400


----------



## Jeff Newton (Aug 14, 2009)

*Stolen 1973 Fuji Finest!*

My beloved 1973 Fuji Finest (which I bought new when I was 15) was stolen today in Royal Oak, MI..... 

I am heartbroken and am crying....    I had it for 36 wonderful years, rode it to Niagara Falls, etc., et.c, etc.......

I'm trying to replace it since I have been biking all summer instead of driving....

I'm 6'6" and need to know exactly what the largest size frame that was made then is, and if a Fuji "Espree" is at least similar for the moment.....

If anybody finds it, it was dark blue but totally chromed underneath.

New Brooks saddle (honey).

Peace,

- Jeff Newton 

248-694-1400


----------



## craneman (Nov 15, 2009)

*Fuji s10-s*

Hay i got one new in 74 or 75. It's been hanging for years i put new tires tups and breaks on today. My daughter wanted to take it downtown Chicago to ride to school and work. After i got done i went around the block what a nice ride. The tires where the originals. So i am now on Craigslist to find her a beater bike. Mine is black and looks great i even polished to today and will go for a ride in the morning. 

Stan


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Great looking ride.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

timber_cruiser said:


> It is a good chrome molly frame that fits me well. Does this bike qualify as a vintage bike of any value? I like to ride it just because it fits me well. Hope the pictures come through.


It's vintage, as in it's old enough.

Does it have any value? seems that you've already answered your own question- you like to ride it and it fits you well. That would indicate that it's valuable to you, and that's really all that matters. 

I have met people who can't say as much about $4000 bikes. 

BTW, that is one pretty bike.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm kicking myself for selling my fuji s10. nice bike though, i really dig it!


----------



## St_Johns_Runner (Oct 27, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I just had to post. Beautiful Finest. I should know it looks just like mine! Bought mine in 1975 and used to ride it extensively in my younger days. She had been hanging neglected in the garage for the last few years, but a buddy offered to help me get her tuned and new cables. That inspired me to do a complete detailing. Apart from some of the decals peeling, she's in great shape - and the decals I intend to replace with a kit from Velocals. I scarcely knew vintage bikes such as this had such cache'. I'm glad I held on to her and we'll be back on the road soon. -Fuji Finest Owner.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2011)

*peace*



Jeff Newton said:


> My beloved 1973 Fuji Finest (which I bought new when I was 15) was stolen today in Royal Oak, MI.....
> 
> I am heartbroken and am crying....    I had it for 36 wonderful years, rode it to Niagara Falls, etc., et.c, etc.......
> 
> ...


i feel for you brother, i have a 1973 Fugi, Special Road Racer, have ridden it for 38 year, never considered another bicycle, laugh when someone suggests something different or new. but, i do have another fugi, in another part of the country that i ride when i am there, i will look into it's heratige and see if you might be consoled with it. it doens't look as nice as my origional, as i bought it on the side of the road in central indiana about 8 years ago. won't happpen overnight, but don't despair, all things come to those who wait....

bobe


----------

